# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Θηλυκό ζεμπρακι..

## despoiki

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση.. : Τα θηλυκά ζεμπράκια έχουν τις μαύρες πιτσιλιές στην ουρά τους φυσιολογικά όπως τα αρσενικά? Γιατί το δικό μου δεν έχει τιποτα..(θέλω να δω μήπως είναι χαρακτηριστικό κάποιας μετάλλαξης ή όχι). Ψάχνω κ δεν μπορώ να βρω κάπου την απάντηση..Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου απαντήσει..  ::  (ελπίζω να μην είμαι κ πολύ ασχετη) χαχα

----------


## Chopper

Μπορεί αλλά δέν είμαι σίγουρος.Τα θυληκά είναι μονόχρωμα συνήθως μόνο με ένα δάκρυ στα ματάκια απ ότι ξέρω και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις σάν της δικιάς μου που είναι κάτασπρη.
Edit:Απ ότι βλέπω έχουν ναί. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## despoiki

Τις είδα όλες τις μεταλλάξεις κ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη  :Confused0006: Μόνο τα Black Breasted δεν έχουν, αλλά κ αυτά είναι πιο σκούρα από το δικό μου... Μήπως είναι μικρό? Γι'αυτό? Μετά από πόσο καιρό εμφανίζονται? Ο πετ σοπάς βέβαια μου είπε οτί είναι 1χρονού..ξέρω γω?

----------


## despoiki

Να τα τα μικρούλια μου... :Love0034: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

κ άλλες:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ ομορφο ζευγαρακι Δεσποινα, γερο να ειναι ευχομαι  :Happy:  .. αλλα, καραντινα δεν κρατησες?

----------


## despoiki

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Σ'ευχαριστώ Νίκο..Όχι τα έβαλα κατευθείαν μαζί..Για να πω την αλήθεια κ το θηλυκό δεν το είχα πολύ καιρό..Τι να πω? Ελπίζω να μην έχουν τπτ τα μικρά μου.Εκ πρώτης όψεως μου φαίνονται μια χαρά. Αν δλδ κάποια στιγμή πάρω κ άλλο, πώς θα κρατήσω καραντίνα?Δε ξέρω πώς γίνεται ακριβώς..  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καραντινα κραταμε σε ολα τα νεα πουλια που ερχονται στην εκτροφη μας και πρεπει να βρισκονται σε διαφορετικο χωρο απο τα δικα μας πουλακια..

Αναλυτικα για την καραντινα εδω Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δέσποινα ίσως το δικό σου να έχει πολύ απαλές καφέ γραμμές στην ουρά!
Οφείλεται στην μετάλλαξη της! ( δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγετε όμως )

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη αν το βρεις στείλ'το μου..γιατί γενικά μου φάνηκε παράξενο που δεν έχει γραμμές κ θεώρησα πως ίσως είναι μικρούλα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Δέσποινα μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις εδώ μία φωτογραφία που να απεικονίζει την ουρά του zebra finch σου;;;  :Happy: 
Η μετάλλαξη του πάντως μοιάζει με θηλυκό fawn .... παρόλα αυτά θέλω να δω την ουρά του... για σιγουριά!

----------


## despoiki

Η ουρά της δεν έχει απολύτως τιποτα.. θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και φωτο

----------


## Efthimis98

> Η μετάλλαξη του πάντως μοιάζει με θηλυκό fawn .... παρόλα αυτά θέλω να δω την ουρά του... για σιγουριά!


Λάθος μου.... σύγκρινα περισσότερο με κάποιες άλλες μεταλλάξεις, και κατέληξα στο ότι το zebra finch σου είναι isabell ..... χρωματικά ταιριάζει πιο πολύ από ότι fawn !
Δώσε μας όμως μία πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία του πίσω μέρους του ...

----------


## despoiki

ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσα να κάνω:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες!!!  :Happy: 
Φαίνεται αυτό που θέλω να σου δείξω!!!

Αν δεις προσεκτικά στον κόκκινο κύκλο, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι έχει κάποιες *πολύ* θολές λευκές βουλίτσες! Έντονα φαίνονται μόνο οι τελευταίες που ξεχωρίζουν αρκετά, και πολύ απαλά οι προτελευταίες.. ακριβώς όπως τις έχω κυκλώσει!!!  :Happy: 




Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό της μετάλλαξης isabel ... 
Δες μία φωτό .... 



Βέβαια θα μου πεις ότι οι βούλες που φαίνονται είναι πολύ πιο έντονες... έχεις δίκιο αλλά γι' αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνο προβλέψεις!
Π.χ τον zebra finch σου να προέρχεται από διασταύρωση isabel και fawn.... αλλά δεν ξέρουμε με σιγουριά!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Όσον αφορά την ηλικία του, δεν μπορούμε πάλι να ξέρουμε με σιγουριά!
Αφενός δεν φοράει κάποιο δακτυλίδι που να προδίδει την ηλικία του πτηνού, αφετέρου δεν έχει κάποιο μαύρο στίγμα στο ράμφος για να πούμε ότι δεν έχει χρονίσει το πουλί!
Το χρώμα των ματιών του είναι όλο μαύρο , ή έχει μία κόκκινη λωρίδα περιμετρικά και μέσα ένα μαύρο στίγμα!

όπως εδώ;;;

----------


## despoiki

Να 'σαι καλά Ευθύμη..Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::  (Σκεφτόμουν μήπως είναι black breast) Ποιός ξέρει? Αν ποτέ κάνουν μικρά μπορεί να καταλάβω!

----------


## despoiki

Όχι είναι όλο μαύρο..που σημαίνει(παντα με πιθανοτητες) οτί είναι < 2ετών, έτσι?

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι σκετη ζωγραφια!

 ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι όχι , ακριβώς το αντίθετο Δέσποινα!
Το μικρό σου είναι μικρό , ίσως γύρο στους 6 - 8 μήνες... 
Από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στο δικό μου ... μετά τον 9 με 10 μήνα _( στο χρόνο περίπου )_ εμφανίζεται αυτό το σημάδι στο μάτι!
Έτσι γνωρίζω ... άρα για να πας σε αναπαραγωγή , θα πρέπει το μικρό σου να ενηλικιωθεί !
Εφόσον όμως δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς την ηλικία του .... _( υποθέσεις κάνουμε )_ ... θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να σου εμφανίσει αυτό το σημάδι!
Το δικό μου είναι περίπου χονδρικά 1 χρόνου και 4 μηνών !

----------


## Efthimis98

**** Black Breasted Zebra Finch δεν είναι.... τα θηλυκά έχουν πολύ πιο σκούρο χρώμα στα φτερά και την πλάτη τους....*

----------


## despoiki

Και το αρσενικό μου ετσι είναι..με μαύρο μάτι.μπορεί δλδ κ αυτό να είναι μικρό. οπότε θα τα αφήσω λίγο ακόμα να μεγαλώσουν.Αν κ τους ξεκίνησα διατροφική προετοιμασία  :sad:

----------


## Stelios17

Εγω στο διαδικτυο αυτη την μεταλλαξη την βρηκα σαν cinnamon zebra finch και ετσι την ηξερα μεχρι τωρα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Cinnamon σε zebra finch πάντως δεν υπάρχει! Όλες οι μεταλλάξεις δίνονται εδώ!
Σε άλλα είδη πουλιών υπάρχει η μετάλλαξη αυτή.... !

*Zebra Finch:  Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις*Ένα απόσπασμα από ένα άλλο forum!
Όσον αφορά την ηλικία!




> Αν τα ζεβρακια σου έχουν κικίνη ίριδα του ματιού είναι πάνω από 1-1,5  χρόνο. Τη κόκκινη ίριδα έχουν όλα τα ενήλικα αγρια πουλια συνήθως όταν  κλείνουν ένα χρόνο. Τα σπιτικά zebra δεν το έχουν πάντα... αλλα αν έχουν  είναι μια αναγνώριση τις ηλικίας. Έστω και στα περίπου.
> 
> Μέχρι δυο χρoνων
> 
> 
> 
> Πάνω από δυο χρoνων
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## despoiki

Μήπως τα cinnamon είναι τα fawn? Τι να πω μ'αυτά τα πουλιά με έχουν μπερδέψει! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι υβρίδιο?( μπορεί να ρωτάω κ ότι να ναι,αλλά ανησύχησα μ'αυτά που μου είπες)

----------


## Efthimis98

Μάλλον όταν λέει ο Στέλιος cinnamon εννοεί τα fawn ... ξέρω εγώ;;;
Μην ανησυχείς, δεν υπάρχει θέμα υβριδισμού-στείρων πουλιών στην διασταύρωση μεταλλάξεων στα zebra finch.....

----------


## Stelios17

Ναι παιδια το εψαξα καλυτερα και ειναι fawn αυτο που αποκαλεσα cinnamon απλα στην αναζητηση μου ως cinnamon μου το εβγαλε γιατι ελεγε οτι ειναι παρομοια με τα cinnamon αλλων πουλιων και δεν το ειχα καλοδιαβασει!
Συγγνωμη για την συγχηση...
χεχε

----------


## despoiki

Μόλις τα είδα να "βατεύονται" :Love0001: ..Χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι? Δεν τους έχω φωλιά..

----------


## Chopper

Ντροπή!  :Big Grin: 
Βάλε ναί.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οχι μην βαλεις! Εαν ειναι ακομη μικρα ειναι επικινδυνο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό θα ήταν να απέφευγες την αναπαραγωγή! Αν τα πουλιά είναι μικρότερα των 7 - 8 μηνών , τότε ή τα αυγά δεν θα είναι γόνιμα λόγω του νεαρού της ηλικίας του αρσενικού ατόμου, ή η θηλυκιά θα πάθει την λεγόμενη δυστοκία που μπορεί να οδηγήσει ακόμη και στο θάνατο!

Τώρα εφόσον βατεύθηκαν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά... σε λίγες μέρες θα έχεις το 1ο αυγό!
Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις φωλιά με νήμα όσο είναι καιρός, και ενίσχυσε την διατροφή τους με μπόλικα φρούτα και λαχανικά καθημερινώς και αδιαλείπτως ..... καθώς και με σουπιοκόκκαλο ή κάποιο σκεύασμα υγρού ασβεστίου! Καλό θα ήταν να είχες ένα τέτοιο σκεύασμα για περίπτωση ανάγκης, όπως στης δυστοκίας. Αν το θηλυκό σου πάντως πάθει δυστοκία, στάξε μία σταγόνα λάδι στην περιοχή της αμάρας και πίεσε *ΠΟΛΥ* χαλαρά προς τα έξω του.... έτσι ώστε να εξέλθει το αυγό από την αμάρα!
Επίσης στάξε και μία σταγόνα υγρού ασβεστίου στο στόμα του πτηνού για την επαρκή και γρήγορη πρόσληψη του ασβεστίου! Όλα αυτά μόνο αν έχει το πουλί δυστοκία!
Βέβαια υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην πάθει τίποτα και να γεννήσει κανονικά τα αυγά!

Άλλο ένα θέμα που απασχολεί την πρόσληψη ασβεστίου, είναι η άμεση έκθεση του πτηνού στον ήλιο! Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα παράγεται η βιταμίνη D που βοηθάει στην απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου από τον οργανισμό!

----------


## despoiki

Μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι  :Confused0033:  Κ αν πάθει δυστοκία πώς θα το καταλάβω? Πάντως σουπιοκόκκαλο 'τρώει' συνεχώς, τρελαίνεται! Από φρούτα κ λαχανικά τι είναι προτιμότερο να τους δίνω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Για να αρχίσουμε!!! Εφόσον τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο , είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο! Υπάρχει μεγάλη γκάμα φρούτων και λαχανικών που μπορείς να δώσεις... δες αυτό το άρθρο!

*Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών*Όσον αφορά την δυστοκία! Είναι πολύ εύκολο να το καταλάβεις... το πουλάκι θα έχει το αυγό κολλημένο στην αμάρα, δηλ. δεν θα βγαίνει! Από την επανελλημένη προσπάθεια του πουλιού για να βγει το αυγό, το πουλί θα έχει φουσκώσει και θα βρίσκεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού με μισόκλειστα μάτια!
Εάν σου τύχει κάνεις αυτό που σου είπα στο προηγούμενο post μου!  :Happy: 

Δες και ένα άρθρο σχετικά με την αναπαραγωγή!!!

*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## despoiki

Καλημέρα..σήμερα είδα τη θηλυκιά μου με ένα πούπουλο στο στόμα(είχε πολύ πλάκα). Της έβαλα αυγό κ το τρώει, κυρίως το τσόφλι, αλλά ο αρσενικός δεν τρώει κ πολύ!Τους έβαλα κ μαρούλι.για να δούμε αν θα το φάνε? Ευθύμη μήπως γνωρίζεις πού μπορώ να βρω στη Θεσ/νίκη αυτή τη φωλιά(μη μου πεις όνομα μαγαζιού,έστω περιοχή ή με π.μ)..Ψάχνω κ δεν βρίσκω πουθενά



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Όντως έχουν πολύ πλάκα όταν κουβαλάν φτεράκια! Καλό θα ήταν να προμηθευτείς γρήγορα με κάποια φωλιά και νήμα γιατί θα αρχίσουν να χτίζουν φωλιά παντού ( κυρίως σε κλειστές ταΐστρες και αυγοθήκες! ) ! Εφόσον τρώει αυγό με τσόφλι το θηλυκό σου πάμε μία χαρά! Τρώει και σουπιοκόκκαλο ! Τέλεια!
Το αρσενικό σου θα μάθει να τρώει από το θηλυκό! Ενίσχυσε τους την διατροφή όσο περισσότερο μπορείς γιατί δεν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις διατροφική προετοιμασία...
Σε ποια περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης μένεις; Αν είσαι πάντως Εύοσμο ή εκεί κοντά, νομίζω έχουν σε ένα γνωστό pet shop!
Παρόλα αυτά , στα περισσότερα καταστήματα θα έχουν τέτοιες φωλιές!!!! Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τι μικρά θα βγάλει αυτό το ζευγάρι! Χρωματικά πάντως θα είναι πανέμορφα νομίζω!
Και κάτι ακόμη όσον αφορά τα μικρά. Αν βγουν μικρά, θα δίνεις μόνο αυγοτροφή/αυγό με τσόφλι μέχρι περίπου την 7-8 μέρα γιατί μέχρι τότε τα μικρά θέλουν περισσότερο την πρωτεΐνη παρά τις βιταμίνες που δίνουν τα φρούτα! Και επίσης, το ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα είναι τόσο ευαίσθητο τις πρώτες μέρες που αν τα λαχανικά-φρούτα έχουν κάποιο μικρό υπόλοιπα φυτοφαρμάκου , τα μικρά μπορεί να αποβιώσουν!
Ό,τι άλλο θες, ρώτα άφοβα... αν μπορώ να απαντήσω, ευχαρίστως να σου γράψω!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ax Ευθύμη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ..Μένω στο κέντρο.Εχω ψάξει σε όλα τα μεγάλα πετ σοπ κ δεν έχουν  :sad: Το κακό είναι οτί τωρα είμαι στο χωριό μου κ αύριο επιστρέφω Θεσ/νίκη,οπότε λέω να τους βάλω αύριο φωλιά

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρά είναι και αύριο να τους βάλεις! Α, για το νήμα, θα σου πρότεινα να έβαζες ίνες κοκοφοίνικα. Και μόλις δεις ότι τελειώνουν την φωλιά, βάλτους λίγο αραιωμένο βαμβάκι για το τελείωμα, για να είναι τα αυγά ζεστά και σε μαλακό μέρος!

Εφόσον δεν βρίσκεις τέτοιες πλαστικές, πάρε κάτι ξύλινες φτιαγμένες από ξύλο! Δες εδώ για να πάρεις ιδέες! 
Όλες είναι κατάλληλες για τα zebra finch!



Μπορείς βέβαια να φτιάξεις μία σαν αυτή!

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην προτιμήσεις τις πλεχτές. Φαίνονται πολύ ωραίες, αλλά έχουν πολύ μεγάλα κενά για τα μικρά ποδαράκια των νεοσσών. Αλλιώς θα μπορούσες ναβάλεις καμιά τσόχα σαν αυτές που βάζουν στα καναρίνια !? Αλλά και πάλι δε θα μπορείς να κάνεις έλεγχο στην πορεία.

(Εννοώ αυτές που είναι σαν καλαθάκια, όχι αυτές που είναι σαν πλεγμένα χόρτα!)

----------


## despoiki

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ... Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Λόγω έλλειψης χώρου μέσα στο σπίτι, γίνεται να τα έχω έξω στο μπαλκόνι για να ζευγαρώσουν ή θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας για τα αυγά κ τα μικρά?Επίσης υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν τα χτυπάει ο ήλιος λίγες ώρες,μονο το πρωί?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να είναι έξω όλη την μέρα! Ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα γιατί αν είναι μέσα στο σπίτι δεν παράγεται η βιταμίνη D3_ ( που χρειάζεται απευθείας έκθεση στο φως , χωρίς δηλ. να διακόπτεται από το τζάμι .... )_ και ως αποτέλεσμα *ΔΕΝ* απορροφάτε το ασβέστιο που είναι αναγκαίο για την δημιουργία του αυγού_ ( και δεν είναι επαρκές οδηγεί στην Δυστοκία )_ και την ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου μέσα στο αυγό_ ( εδώ οφείλονται και οι περισσότεροι θάνατοι εμβρύων μέσα στο αυγό! )_ !
Μπορεί να ακούγεται το ιδανικό να είναι έξω, παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι! Δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για την θερμοκρασία, μιας και είναι αρκετά νωρίς για να κάνει καύσωνες, αλλά για τα πετούμενα και τετράποδα αρπακτικά που μπορεί να σκοτώσουν τα πουλιά ή τα αυγά!
Π.χ κουκουβάγιες το απόγευμα - βράδυ - νωρίς το πρωί , τα γεράκια όλη την μέρα εκτός νυχτερινών ωρών , τις γάτες όλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας, τα ποντίκια-αρουραίοι επίσης , καρακάξες κλέβουν τα αυγά από τις φωλιές όλη την ημέρα , κοράκια αν είναι πολύ πεινασμένα ή διψασμένα κ.τ.λ  ... 
Γι' αυτό πρέπει να πάρεις κάποια μέτρα προστασίας!
*
ΥΓ.* Δεν κάνει να τα μετακινείς μέσα έξω _( δηλ. έξω την ημέρα, μέσα το βράδυ )_ γιατί τα πουλιά θα παρενοχληθούν και ίσως να χαλάσουν την φωλιά, να σπάσουν τα αυγά ήνα πετάξουν εκτός τους νεοσσούς! Αν τα έχεις μέσα θα πρέπει να τους χορηγείς την βιταμίνη D3 με κάποιο ειδικά σκεύασμα - συμπλήρωμα!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Το ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει να τα μετακινώ,γι'αυτό σκέφτομαι να τα αφησω έξω ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να τα ξαναμετακινήσω..φοβάμαι λίγο μήπως δεν κάνει να χτυπάει ο ήλιος απευθείας τα αυγά..η αλήθεια είναι οτί δεν έχω ούτε τέντα(σε περίπτωση που βρέξει), ούτε τζαμαρία. Σκέφτομαι να τα σκεπάζω με κάτι το βράδυ..αυτό δεν αρκεί??

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα με τον ήλιο το πρωί γιατί ο ήλιος δεν είναι βλαβερός .... αντίθετα με τον μεσημεριανό που βαράει κατά κούτελα!  :Happy: 
Μπορείς να τα σκεπάζεις τι βράδυ, αλλά την ημέρα, θα είναι ευάλωτα!

----------


## despoiki

Γεια σας..:-) Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και βρήκα ένα αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά..  :Party0011:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο!!!! Με το καλό....  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με το καλο Δεσποινα! Καλη συνεχεια στο ζευγαρακι σου  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα πρέπει να έχουν κάνει και δεύτερο σήμερα ε Δέσποινα;;;  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Ευχαριστωωωώ..Ναι έχει κ δεύτερο από το πρωι..

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε πολυ ωραια....  :winky: 
Θελω πολυ να δω τι μικρα θα βγουν απο το ζευγαρι αυτό...

----------


## despoiki

Μακάρι Ευθύμη!! Αν και φοβάμαι μήπως είναι μικρούλια και τα αυγά είναι άσπορα..Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά για να ζήσω κ εγώ αυτή τη χαρά  ::  Τους βάζω και αυγό κάθε μέρα,πιστεύω να βοηθήσει..

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες εδω.. νομιζω στο ειχα ξαναστειλει;;;  :winky: 

Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς

----------


## despoiki

Σήμερα έχουμε και τρίτο..  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα..... μια χαρά!!!
Συνήθως αυτά γεννάνε 4 - 5 ή ακόμη και 6 αυγά, αν τους έχεις καλή διατροφή βέβαια!!!  :Happy: 

Μακάρι να είναι ένσπορα και να βγουν ζουζούνια!
Από σήμερα λογικά θα αρχίσουν να κλωσσάν.... καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## despoiki

Φτάσαμε τα 5 αυγουλάκια.. αντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε..

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε.. καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## despoiki

Και 6ο..

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα... καρπερός μας βγήκε ο αρσενικός!!!  :Happy: 
Πάμε για το 7ο...... 

Πρέπει να κάθετε μόνιμα στην φωλιά τώρα ε ; Και το βράδυ να είναι και ο αρσενικός μέσα.
Βέβαια και κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας αλλάζουν μάλλον, για να πηγαίνει το καθένα να τρώει!
Μακάρι να είναι ένσπορα και να σκάσουν οι μπόμπιρες!!! Θα γεμίσεις ζεμπράκια - κόρνες !!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

ΧΑΧΑ..Ναι δεν αφήνουν τη φωλιά ούτε λεπτό..κ όταν η θηλυκιά θέλει να φάει πρώτα μπαίνει ο αρσενικός κ μετά βγαίνει αυτή,κ το βράδυ εννοείται είναι κ τα 2 μέσα.Είναι πολύ στοργικά τα μικρά μου.Μακάρι να γεννηθούν μωράκια..(θα τρελαθώ πραγματικά).Βέβαια τα κλωσούν από τη 1η-2η μέρα κ φοβάμαι πως αν βγουν μικρά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα μικρότερα..Θα δω πως θα πάει μέχρι τότε κ μάλλον θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας(να μου πείτε αν θα χρειαστεί να τα'ι'σω εγώ κανένα)..

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι καλοί γονείς τα ζεβράκια... μην ανησυχείς!!!  :Happy: 
Αν χρειαστείς τίποτα, εδώ είμαστε όλοι!!!!

----------


## despoiki

Προσπάθησα να κάνω ωοσκόπηση σήμερα με έναν απλό φακό βέβαια κ δεν είδα τις "φλεβίτσες" που λέτε.. :sad:  ελπίζω να μην είναι όλα ασπορα

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον είναι η πρώτη τους γέννα, καλό είναι να τα αφήσεις κανονικά χωρίς να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση!
Πόσων ημερών είναι τα αυγά;; Η ωοσκόπηση γίνεται την 7η μέρα!  :Happy: 

Μην ανησυχείς, μπορεί να είναι και μικροί οι γονείς, να είναι και η πρώτη τους γέννας!
Απλά περιμένουμε!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Πόσων ημερών είναι τα αυγά;; Η ωοσκόπηση γίνεται την 7η μέρα!


*Την 7η μερα κλωσσηματος απο το τελευταιο αυγο!

----------


## Efthimis98

> *Την 7η μερα κλωσσηματος απο το τελευταιο αυγο!


Σωστός...  ::

----------


## despoiki

Εχουν περάσει 9-10 μέρες από το πρώτο αυγό..Καλά λες Ευθύμη..δεν τα ξαναενοχλώ..απλά περιμένουμε κ ό,τι γίνει..

----------


## despoiki

Λίγο άσχετο με την αναπαραγωγή αλλά πολύ σημαντικό για να σας ρωτήσω: Ο αρσενικός δε μου φαίνεται πολύ καλά..φουσκώνει,βαζει το κεφάλι μεσα κ κάθεται κάτω.Επίσης, βλέπω σαν να εχουν φύγει λίγα πούπουλα από το "ποπουδακι" του(φαίνεται κόκκινο) και παρατηρώ οτί ζορίζεται όταν "κάνει κακά" του!! Τι μπορεί να έχει πάθει?Αρχικά νόμιζα οτι μπορεί να πάχυνε κ να του έπεσαν λίγα πούπουλα επειδή κλωσσάει, αλλά τώρα ανησυχώ..Μπορεί να μην είναι κ τπτ?Τι να κάνω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω τι μπορεί να έχει αλλά θα βοηθούσε να έβαζες μια φωτογραφία από της κουτσουλιές του αρσενικού σε λευκό χαρτί Α4 ... 
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα παρενοχληθεί η θηλυκιά και αντιδράσει παράξενα...  

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται σαν να είναι ερεθισμένο, διότι αν έχουν πέσει πούπουλα και έχει κοκκινίσει, εκεί με παραπέμπει.
Δες και τίποτα για ψείρες στο κλουβί και στην φωλιά...

----------


## despoiki

Ψείρες δε νομίζω να έχουν..τα έλεγξα(εξάλλου τα έχω μέσα..λίγο δύσκολο).Δε μπορώ να φωτογραφήσω γιατί κάνουν σαν τρελά μόλις με βλέπουν,χτυπιούνται στα κάγκελα.Τα κακά του πάντως είναι πολύ μεγάλα μερικές φορές, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό πάντως της θηλυκιάς μου δεν είναι έτσι..Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με τα αυγά κ αν είναι να τον πάω σε κανένα γιατρό μετα να μου πει αν χρειάζεται να του δώσω κάτι. Στενοχωρέθηκα πολύ :sad:  (κ έχω κ εξεταστική κ δε μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ :: )

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς όλα καλά θα πάνε... ελπίζω!
Αν είναι περίμενε τι θα γίνει με α αυγά, ή κάνε μία ωοσκόπηση ξανά, αν είναι άσπορα πετάς τα αυγά.... αν όχι αφήνεις να κλωσήσουν!
Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις με σιγουριά αν είναι ένσπορα, τράβα τα και από μία φωτογραφία και βάλε τα εδώ και θα σου πούμε αν μπορούμε.

Το θηλυκό μήπως έχει κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ή είναι υγιέστατο;

----------


## despoiki

Οχι το θηλυκό είναι μια χαρά..Δε φαίνεται να έχει κάτι.Τα αυγά δε μπορώ με τπτ να τα φωτογραφήσω γτ έχουν εσωτερική καλαθωτή φωλιά.Επίσης σταμάτησε να 'κορνάρει' ο γλυκός μου,ενώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες μου έπαιρνε τα αφτιά..Υπάρχει περίπτωση να νυστάζουν?? Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτί το βράδυ κοιμούνται αργά(12 κ βαλε..) επειδή τα έχω μέσα κ το σπίτι μου(σαν φοιτητικό) είναι μικρό..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βαλε αμεσα φωτογραφιες των κουτσουλιων κι εαν μπορεις και της καρινας!

----------


## despoiki

Τους έβαλα λευκό χαρτί..μόλις βγουν απο τη φωλιά κ κανουν καμια κουτσουλιά θα την ανεβασω..

----------


## despoiki

Επιτέλους βγήκε..αυτή είναι η πρώτη του κουτσουλιά..:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Βλέπω δύο κουτσουλιές, ποια είναι ποιου;

----------


## despoiki

Νομίζω πως είναι δικές του και οι δύο.Δεν ήμουν κ συνέχεια από πάνω τους..Αλλά όταν ήταν έξω την είδα κ επειδή ήταν ακόμα υγρή πιστεύω πως είναι δικές του.(Βασικά σίγουρα γτ είναι σαν τις κλασσικές μεγάλες κουτσουλιές που κάνει συνέχεια).Λοιπόν, τι βλέπετε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μεγάλες κουτσουλιές κάνει γιατί τις "κρατάει" όσο κλωσάει και τις κάνει μία και έξω μόλις βγαίνει από την φωλιά!
Δεν είμαι ειδικός για να σου απαντήσω με ακρίβεια... αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι έχουνε κάτι σαν αίμα γύρω γύρω... δεν ξέρω να σου πω κιόλας!
Απλά υποθέτω.. περιμένουμε τα μεγάλα μέσα ---> jk21 ( του έστειλα pm)

----------


## despoiki

Πάντως έχει κουτσουλιές κ μέσα στη φωλιά..ακόμα κ πάνω σε ένα αυγό!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τόσο πολύ κουτσουλάει... τι να πω δεν ξέρω δυστυχώς.. ( δεν έχω την εμπειρία )
Περιμένουμε τους ... expert!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα βγαλε φωτο την κοιλιτσα του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα (με μουσκεμενα δαχτυλα ) 

κατω χαμηλα .απο την μεση και κατω 

αν εχει τη συμπεριφορα που περιγραφεις (να κοιμαται ) και εντος ημερας  ,πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε bactrimel σιροπι και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml 

δεν εχω δει ολο το θεμα ,αλλα σε ποσες μερες περιμενεις τα μικρα;

----------


## despoiki

Σε 2-3 μέρες το πολύ θα πρέπει να βγουν...Από τις κουτσουλιές φαίνεται κάτι?Τι μπορεί να έχει, για να του δώσω αυτό το σιρόπι?

----------


## jk21

απο τις κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσει η καφετιλα στην δεξια ,στα υγρα του .ισως αιμα ,αλλα οχι σιγουρα 

ομως αν βαζει κεφαλι μεσα και μαλιστα σχετικα αποτομα ,μαλλον καποιο μικροβιο ειναι .το φαρμακο ειναι αντιβιωση .θελω να δω την κοιλια του ομως

----------


## despoiki

Λοιπόν.. με αυτό που προέκυψε, σήμερα επιχείρησα να κάνω ωοσκόπηση.Έτσι όπως είναι η φωλιά μπόρεσα να ελέγξω μόνο δύο αυγά(δεν ήθελα να τα πάρω εκτός κλουβιού).Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη(γτ είμαι τελείως άπειρη) οτί στο ένα υπάρχει νεοσσός ενώ στο άλλο φαινόταν μόνο ενα κίτρινο πράγμα(Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν κατάφερα να τα δω καλά)...Επίσης,ο αρσενικός ζωήρεψε λιγάκι..το πρωι κελαηδούσε κ η όψη του φαίνεται γενικά καλύτερη!Λέω από σήμερα να τους αρχίσω κ το αυγό.Τι λέτε?

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα ,αν δεν δω την κοιλια του .το οτι κελαηδα ειναι θετικοτατο

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρέπει να μας δείξεις την καρίνα του πουλιού!
Αν είναι άρρωστο με ασθένεια " κολλητική " τότε θα πρέπει να χωριστεί και γιατί κινδυνεύει να κολλήσει το θηλυκό, αλλά και θα εξουθενωθεί κατά την περίοδο ανατροφής των μικρών, με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα στην μετ' έπειτα υγεία του!
Αν χωριστεί πάντως πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρει το θηλυκό μόνο του , αλλά θα κουραστεί λίγο! Εφόσον είναι ένσπορο ένα άστα να βγουν μικρά! Φυσιολογικά και τα υπόλοιπα θα είναι ένσπορα! Περιμένουμε!  :Happy: 




> *Πότε πρέπει να γίνει και τι αναζητούμε?*
> 
> Η οωσκόπηση κανονικά γίνεται μετά την 5η μέρα από την στιγμή που θα  ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία του κλωσσίματος των αυγών.Αυτό που αναζητούμε  είναι κάποιες κόκκινες φλεβίτσες και μια μικρή άμορφη μάζα καθώς και  έναν παλμό σε μορφή τελείας που αναπαράγεται.Σε περίπτωση που δείτε έναν  κίτρινο κρόκο καλό είναι να περιμένετε 2-3 ημέρες και να  ξαναδοκιμάσετε.Αν εξακολουθείται να βλέπετε τον κίτρινο κρόκο το αυγό  μάλλον είναι άγονο.

----------


## despoiki

Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και είδα οτι έσκασε ένα αυγό...Είναι τέλειο το μωράκι..αλλά είναι τόσο μα τόσο μικρό...Το είδα κ νόμιζα οτι θα πάθει κάτι τόσο που είναι. :Happy0064: Λοιπόν, θα μου πει κάποιος λίγο πιο έμπειρος τι πρέπει να κάνω από δω και πέρα??

Υ.Γ. Ο αρσενικός είναι πλέον πολύ καλά, όπως παλιά..τρώει, κελαηδάει κ δε φουσκώνει καθόλου...είναι αρκετά δραστήριος!! Ποιός ξέρει τι τον είχε πειράξει..

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρά... μπράβο Δέσποινα!!!  :Happy:  Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα, σίγουρα θα έχεις!
Οι γονείς θα συνεχίζουν να ζεσταίνουν το μικρό, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά. Αρχίζεις αυγό καθημερινά, γιατί ο νεοσσός έχει ανάγκη για τροφές πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνη! Το αυγό με το τσόφλι, και βρασμένο και 15-20 λεπτά. Φρούτα και λαχανικά να μην δίνεις την πρώτη εβδομάδα. Μπορεί να προκαλέσουν διάρροια στο πουλί, ή και να του δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα υγείας, ειδικά αν έχουν και τίποτα υπολείμματα από φυτοφάρμακα, μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραίο για τον μικρό!
Αύριο να περιμένεις και τον άλλο νεοσσό!!!!  :Happy: 
Ό,τι άλλο θες, ρώτα!!!

----------


## despoiki

Ευχαριστώ Ευθύμη!!Είναι το πρώτο μου μωρό zebra κ έχω πολύ αγωνία!! Αύγο τους βάζω κανονικά..μια το πρωι κ το υπόλοιπο μισο το απόγευμα, απλά ίσα που τσιμπάνε!Αύτο που με άγχωσε είναι οτί δεν έχουν τα'ι'σει ακόμα το μικρό! Κάθονται μόνο πάνω του και κλωσσάνε..φοβάμαι μήπως δεν το ταισουν :Frown: Πήγα σε ένα πετ σοπ τώρα κ πήρα μια αυγοτροφή αλλα δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή.Να τη βάλω κ αυτή?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποια μάρκα είναι; Αν είναι μία κοκκινοκίτρινη μπισκοταυγοτροφή βγάλε την.. μόνο κακό θα κάνει!
Βάζε αυγό και ας τσιμπάνε και λίγο!  :Happy:  Θα το συνηθίσουν, και θα ταΐζουν και το μικρό! Τα zebra finch είναι από τα πιο εύκολα πουλιά που μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά τους ακόμη και με σκέτους σπόρους. Παρόλα αυτά, για να έχουμε ένα υγειές κοπάδι θα πρέπει να δίνουμε από όλα!  :Jumping0011:  

Είναι νωρίς ακόμη για να ταΐσουν... το μικρό ήδη έχει τροφή από το κρόκο του αυγού για το πρώτο 24ωρο......
Οι γονείς από αύριο θα αρχίσουν να ταΐζουν!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Pavodan λέγεται..μόνο αυτή είχε στο πετ σοπ..είναι μια κίτρινη.την έβαλα μέσα στη ταίστρα μαζι με τους σπόρους.. ::

----------


## despoiki

*Padovan

----------


## jk21

αυτη;

----------


## despoiki

ναι.κάνει?

----------


## jk21

αν την πηρες  και την εχεις ανοιξει ... θα την δωσεις .αν δεν την εχεις ανοιξει 

κανε αυτη  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*ή ανεμιξε 

70 γρ νιφαδες βρωμης και 1 αυγο βρασμενο για 12 λεπτα  σε μουλτι ,βαλε και λιγη ριγανη 

και εισαι μια χαρα 

αν παλι την εχεις ανοιξει ,μπορεις να κανεις μια συνταγη και να αναμιγνυεις 2 μερη της συνταγης με 1 της ετοιμης 

την υποκειμενικη αλλα τεκμηριωμενη  θεση μου (θελω να πιστευω ) για τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,θα την δεις εδω



*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------


## despoiki

Την άνοιξα κ τους έβαλα λίγη στην ταιστρα μαζί με τους σπόρους..ελπίζω να μην τους πειράξει! Το πρωι θα βάλω κ αυγό..Σε περίπτωση που δω ότι δεν το τρώνε θα τους φτιάξω αυτή τη συνταγή!Είναι πολύ καλή! ευχαριστώ... Γενικά το αυγουλάκι το τρώνε απλά δε ξέρω αν η ποσότητα που βλέπω ότι τρώνε αρκεί.

----------


## jk21

αφου την ανοιξες ,θα κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα στο τελος 

2 μερη φτιαχτη 1 μερος ετοιμη

----------


## despoiki

Και δεύτερο πουλάκι σήμερα..Μόνο που το πρώτο είναι ακόμα ατάιστο κ με το ζόρι κουνιέται..ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ.. και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..

----------


## jk21

αν και πιστευω οτι αν ηταν αταιστο ,θα ειχε ηδη πεθανει ,θα σου ελεγα να παρεις λιγο αυγογροφη απο την ετοιμη και εναν κροκο καλα βρασμενου αυγου και να τα τριψεις μαζι στο μουλτο ,φτιαχνοντας μια αυγοτροφη συντομα ,μηπως τους τραβηξει την προσοχη και παρουν και ταισουν 

απο κει και περα αν δεις να συνεχιζεται αυτο που λες και να μην ταιζουν καθολου (πως το βλεπεις; ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου η φωλια; μην βγαζεις το μικρο εξω συνεχως και ενοχληθουν και το αφησουν  !  ) δωσε σε πρωτη φαση 1 σταγονα  ζαχαρονερο με συρριγκα (αν και δυσκολο σε τοσο μικρο ) και βλεπεις στην πορεια τι θα κανεις .αν συνεχιστει η αδιαφορια θα πρεπει να ταισεις με κρεμα νεοσσων οπως εδω

*Τάισμα καρδερίνας στο χέρι*

----------


## despoiki

Βασικά ήταν πολύ καλοί γονείς μέχρι τώρα..κλωσσούν συνέχεια κ δεν τους πτωεί τπτ!Δεν εγκατέλειψαν τη φωλιά ούτε λεπτο!! Κ τώρα να μην τα ταισουν? Είναι καλαθωτή η φωλιά αλλά μπορώ να δω μέσα, κ βλέπω πως οι πρόλοβοι είναι τελείως άδειοι! Θα τους βάλω κ αυγο κ τη συνταγή που μου είπες κ από εκεί και πέρα το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι την ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ.. :Angel09: Ελπίζω το μεσημέρι που θα γυρίσω σπίτι να είναι ακόμα ζωντανά..Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές.. :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ήρθε και το δεύτερο... με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!  :Happy: 
Παρατήρησε τα διακριτικά για να μην ενοχληθούν...

----------


## despoiki

Νομίζω πως ψωφησε.. :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: Θα τρελαθώ...στεναχωριέμαι αφάνταστα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς;;;
Δεν κουνιέται;;;

Πάρε το ήρεμα αν είναι και δες αν είναι ζωντανο, αν είναι ξεκίνησε και τάισε το.... τουλάχιστον να το επιστρέψεις ταϊσμένο και οι γονείς ίσως αρχίσουν να ταΐζουν!
Γρήγορα γιατί δεν έχουμε και πολύ χρόνο...  :sad:

----------


## despoiki

Επέστρεψα..(έδινα μάθημα,αχ αυτή η εξεταστική)..Τελικά δεν ψώφησε..ΖΕΙ :bye: ...(ακόμα)!! Το πρωι που το είδα δεν κουνιόταν καθόλου κ ήταν κ πολύ μελανιασμένο..τρόμαξα γιατι ήταν κ ατάιστα.Τώρα που γύρισα κ τα είδα: το μεγαλύτερο αδελφάκι του είναι ταισμένο(είδα φα'ι' στον πρόλοβο)Σ'αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να δω,αλλά τουλάχιστον σήκωσε κεφάλι  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι αταιστο (και το αλλο ξανα ταισμενο ) δωσε κρεμα φτιαχμενη σε ζαχαρονερο (1 κουταλι του γλυκου ζ σε 250 ml νερο ) .Αν ειναι ταισμενο ,μην πειραζεις τιποτα

----------


## despoiki

Επειδή μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πάω κ να αγοράσω κρέμα..μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να φτιάξω εγώ κ να τους το τα'ί'σω(αν χρειαστεί)??

----------


## jk21

*Συνταγή για κρέμα νεοσσών*

----------


## despoiki

Παιδιά όλα ΟΚ!! Είναι τα'ι'σμένα και τα δύο!Πάμε καλά προς το παρών :Youpi: Επιτέλους ηρέμησα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ουφ.... μια χαρά...!!!
Άντε αύριο θα βγει και τρίτο...  ::

----------


## despoiki

Λες??  :Happy0045: Μακάρι.. αν και το μόνο που με νοιάζει τώρα είναι να τα βλέπω να μεγαλώνουν...

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά γεννήθηκε και τρίτο σήμερα..το οποίο μάλιστα φαίνεται πιο ασπρούλικο σε σχέση με τα άλλα δυο  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα!!!  :Happy: 
Θα μοιάζει στην μαμά μάλλον... που ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε 100% τι μετάλλαξη έχει!!!!  :Happy: 

Άντε να δούμε τι θα βγουν... θα έχεις πολύ ενδιαφέρον χρώματος μικρά!  :winky:  

**Για την μετάλλαξη αναλυτικά όποιος θέλει πρώτη και δεύτερη σελίδα του θέματος!*

----------


## despoiki

Παραείναι άσπρο Ευθύμη.. ούτε σημαδάκια δεν έχει στο στόμα του(κ φοβάμαι πάλι μήπως δεν το ταισουνε)..Αχ ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά..Είναι τα πρώτα μου μωράκια και αγχώνομαι λιγάκι..

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι.... όλα καλά θα πάνε!  :Happy: 
Έχεις δύο πολύ καλούς γονείς!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι έγινε;;; Βγήκε 4ο μωράκι από το αυγό!!!!  :Happy: 
Πώς πάνε τα 3 προηγούμενα;;;  :winky:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## despoiki

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ..Όχι δε βγήκε 4ο  :: ..Τα κοίταξα πριν κ είδα μόνο τα 2..Βέβαια τα μαύρα έτσι όπως είναι δύσκολα τα βλέπω,είναι κ η φωλιά μέσα!Είδα το ροζουλί που είναι πολύ ομορφούλι κ μικρό ακόμα..κ το 1 μαυράκι που μπορώ να πω ότι μεγάλωσε αρκετά από την πρώτη μέρα! Πιο μετά θα πάω να τα ξαναδω για να τσεκάρω ότι είναι καλά κ τα 3,απλά τώρα δε θέλω να τα αναστατώνω!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρά..... !!!!  :Happy: 
Μπορεί να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά αύριο μεθαύριο ή και αυτό!!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Πάντως όταν είχα κάνει ωοσκόπηση τα 2 ήταν σίγουρα άσπορα,οπότε μένει μόνο 1, αλλά κ πάλι δύσκολα! Άντε να μεγαλώσουν τα ζουζούνια μου να μπορέσω να τα βγάλω καμιά φωτογραφία να σας τα δείξω ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Ανυπομονούμε να τα δούμε!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Παιζει να είναι 4, αλλά έτσι όπως γίνονται μια μάζα δεν μπορω να καταλάβω με σιγουριά...Πάντως αυγά βλέπω μόνο 2

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε να το χαιρομαστε...  ::

----------


## despoiki

Ολα καλά με τα μικρούλια μου..μεγαλώσαμε αρκετα :bye:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια!!!!
4 είναι τελικά;;; 

Πόσων ημερών είναι τώρα;;  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ναι 4 είναι.. :: 
τρία μαυρουλικα κ ένα ασπρουλι(το οποίο δε μεγαλώνει πολύ γρήγορα)
Είμαστε 8, 7, 6, και 5 ημερών!! Βγάζουν κ φωνή πλέον..έχουν πολύ πλάκα όταν θέλουν να φάνε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δέσποινα πώς πάνε τα μικρά; 
Θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλωσαν αρκετά μέχρι τώρα!!!  :Happy: 

Καμιά φωτογραφιούλα δεν έχεις;;; .... μας τα στερείς!!!

----------


## despoiki

Μια χαρα πάνε τα μικρά..τα μαυρα μεγαλωσαν αρκετα αλλα το άσπρο ειναι μισο απο τα άλλα κ έχει κοκκινα ματια!!Ελπίζω να μην έχει τπτ.
Φωτο δεν έχω..βασικά δεν τα έχω βγάλει έξω ακόμα..Κ γενικά ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν γινεται να αλλάξω φωλιά,γτ αυτή άρχισε να μυριζει κ επίσης δεν χωράνε.. :Animal0028:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς να απομακρύνεις τις κουτσουλιές με ένα μαχαιράκι για να μην κλείσει η είσοδος!
Καλό είναι να μην την αλλάξεις τελείως, γιατί μπορεί να αγχωθούν οι γονείς!

Πλάκα μας κάνεις ότι έβγαλες albinάκι ε;
Νομίζω ότι είναι σπάνια έως και ακατόρθωτη μετάλλαξη... δεν βλέπω πουθενά πληροφορίες για albino zebra finch, μόνο για  sociey finch... τι να πω περιμένουμε και θα δούμε μόλις βγουν!
Μήπως είναι white και δεν έχει κόκκινα μάτια; Δεν ξέρω τι να πω!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησουν Δεσποινα!

Μην ξυσεις την εισοδο με μαχαιρακι, μπορει να τραυματισεις καποιον νεοσσο ή και γονεα. Παρε κατι αλλο μη αιχμηρο και ξυσε την εισοδο ή ασε την μεχρι να κλαρωσουν ολοι οι νεοσσοι και μετα κανε την δουλεια σου  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν όμως έχει την καλαθωτή κινδυνεύει να κλείσει η είσοδος από τις κουτσουλιές.... με αποτέλεσμα να μην ταΐζονται οι νεοσσοί.
Και συνήθως όταν σκληραίνουν οι κουτσουλιές, καθαρίζονται πολύ δύσκολα.

Και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις μαχαίρι, θα το κάνεις με ήρεμες κινήσεις και όχι άγαρμπες!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά..Βασικά νομιζω πως είναι CFW Continental θηλυκό!Μάλλον ο αρσενικός είναι LB/CFW! Ελπίζω απλά να μεγαλώσει γιατι ακόμα είναι μικρούλικο..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη, εαν καποιος γονιος στρεσσαριστει πολυ και αρχισει να κοπανιεται και πεσει στο μαχαιρι τι γινεται? 

Δεσποινα, σε καμια περιπτωση μην καθαρισεις την φωλια με μαχαιρι.. προσπαθησε να παρεις μια χαρτοπετσετα ναι να παρεις το βουναλακι με τις κουτσουλιες.

----------


## despoiki

Βασικά δεν έχει κουτσουλιές πολλές απλά μυρίζει!Θα την αφήσω όπως είναι...απλά είναι μικρή κ όσο μεγαλώνουν δε χωράνε

----------


## despoiki

Δυστυχώς το άσπρο σήμερα ψόφησε.. :3a: Δεν ξέρω γιατί..Το βρήκα πατημένο απο τα άλλα :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Έλα...  :sad:  Πολύ κρίμα ... λυπάμαι!  :sad:

----------


## despoiki

Ασε κ εγώ στεναχωρεθηκα πολύ..Δεν ξέρω γιατι μετα απο τοσο καιρό??

----------


## despoiki

Εδώ το μεγαλύτερο:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχχ... βρε τι γλυκό!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει! 

Από ότι φαίνεται είναι έτοιμο να βγει από την φωλιά! Πρόσεξε μην το βγάλεις καμία φορά έξω γιατί θα γίνει Λούις ... έχει ήδη τα φτερά πτήσης!
Και μπορώ να διακρίνω ότι είναι αρσενικό! Άρχισαν ήδη να φαίνονται τα φτερά στο μάγουλο!  :winky: 

Βάλε μας και το δεύτερο!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Είναι ολόιδια..ή έτσι μου φαίνονται!Τώρα τα έχω πάλι μέσα κ είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τα βγάλω!Κυρίως φοβάμαι μη παθει κατι το μικρότερο!Τρόμαξα από χθες... :sad: Τι να έφταιξε?Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην το τάισαν λέτε?Γιατί είχε μείνει λίγο πίσω στην ανάπτυξη κ δεν μπορούσε να ζητήσει πολύ

----------


## Efthimis98

> Γιατί είχε μείνει λίγο πίσω στην ανάπτυξη κ δεν μπορούσε να ζητήσει πολύ


Πολύ πιθανό!  :sad: 
Και είχε και μετάλλαξη ωραία... δεν πειράζει.. από την επόμενη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο θα τα πας καλύτερα!  :winky:  Θα είναι και πιο έμπειρο το ζευγάρι!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Ναι από την αρχή δεν το ταίζανε όσο τα άλλα,ίσως επειδή ήταν διαφορετικό!Ελπίζω να μην έφταιξα εγώ σε κάτι!! Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι μήπως είχε τπτ κ γι'αυτο δε μεγάλωνε! Τέσπα τι να κάνουμε..Αν τα βάλω αργότερα ξανά για αναπαραγωγή θα πάρω σίγουρα μια μεγαλύτερη φωλιά, γιατί αυτή πρέπει να ήταν μικρή για 4 πουλάκια,ειδικά τώρα που μεγάλωσαν!!

----------


## despoiki

Τώρα που γίναμε οικογένεια θέλω να βάλω τα πουλάκια σε ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί(ολα μαζι) ..Πότε μπορώ να τα αλλάξω? Και τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην μου ξαναγεννήσουν?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα μαζί δεν θα το πρότεινα.... γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξουν αιμομιξίες!
Συνήθως τα zebra finch συνεχίζουν να γεννάνε αυγά και χωρίς την παρουσία των αρσενικών!

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μην δίνεις τόσο πλούσια διατροφή ( αυγό , αυγοτροφή κ.τ.λ ) για να μην " αναστατώνεις" σεξουαλικά τα πουλιά... 
Επίσης μπορείς να ελαττώσεις λίγο την διάρκεια του φωτός της ημέρας....

Πιστεύω αν κάνεις αυτά θα γλυτώσεις μία ενδεχόμενη γέννα!

* Αν θες να τα έχεις όλα σε ένα κλουβί, μπορείς να πάρεις μία ζευγαρώστρα και να βάλεις χώρισμα για να έχεις τα αρσενικά από την μία και τα θηλυκά από την άλλη ! ( πάντως τώρα έχεις δύο αρσενικά, ένα θηλυκό , και ένα μικρό αγνώσοτυ φύλλου.... ) και *θέλουμε ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣΣΣ*!!!  ::

----------


## despoiki

Εχω μια ζευγαρώστρα 60άρα κ λέω να τα βάλω εκεί..Να τα βάλω αρχικά να πετάξουνε λιγο μωρέ να ξεμουδιάσουνε κ αν είναι όταν μεγαλώσουν βάζω κ το χώρισμα! Πάντως τα μωρά είναι ίδια κ τα 3...Ελπίζω να μην είναι όλα αρσενικά κ έχουμε ΦΑΣΑΡΙΕΣ!! Μπορεί να τα βγάλω λίγο το μεσημέρι κ να βγάλω φωτο να σας τα δείξω ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία!  :Happy: 
Πάντως δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί τα zebra finch είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Aυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω ειναι: να τους έχω φωλιά στο νέο κλουβί ή όχι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα όχι... γιατί θα τους ξυπνήσεις το ένστικτο και θα πάνε σε επόμενη γέννα!

----------


## despoiki

Τα έβαλα στο άλλο κλουβί...ακόμα δεν τα έχουν ταισει...Λέτε να έκανα βλακεία...ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα μικρά τρώνε μόνα τους;

----------


## despoiki

Όχι.. Τα ταίσανε πάντως.Το πρόβλημα είναι ο αρσενικός που τα τσουρομαδάει..
Ορίστε μερικές φώτο:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

SOS.. Ένα από τα μικρά μου κοιμαται όλη μέρα..φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι καλά..Ο αρσενικός το έχει ξεπουπουλιάσει κ ακόμα δεν τρώει μόνο του.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..Πάντως σίγουρα έχει κάτι γιατί κοιμάται συνέχεια, ακόμα κ όταν είμαι από πάνω! :sad: Τι να κάνω?βοηθήστε με...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βάλε γρήγορα φωτογραφίες από την καρίνα καθώς και κάποια από τις κουτσουλιές του, που θα δεις να πέφτει εκείνη την ώρα... μιας και είναι πολλά πουλιά.
Όταν είσαι από πάνω δεν αντιδράει;

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ο αρσενικός το έχει ξεπουπουλιάσει


Βάλε χώρισμα στην ζευγαρώστρα.
Τα μικρά από την μία πλευρά μαζί με την θηλυκιά ( αν είναι ήρεμη και δεν τα κυνηγάει, αλλά τα ταίζει ) και τον αρσενικό μόνο του από την άλλη ! Τα ξεπουπουλιάζει γιατί θέλει να κάνει καινούργια φωλιά.


* Ο πατέρας αν είναι να ταΐσει, θα ταΐσει από το χώρισμα... και αν θες δώσε και κανένα μαλακά φρούτο ( για λίγη ώρα μέσα στο κλουβί ) μήπως και αρχίσει να ψιλοτσιμπάει μόνο του.

----------


## despoiki

Έβαλα το χώρισμα στη μέση κ τα άφησα μόνο με τη μάνα..Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο αρσενικός τα ταιζει περισσότερο αλλά θα τα παρακολουθήσω!Κάνουν σαν τρελά κ κολλάνε στα κάγκελα!Πάντως τα έχει τσουρομαδήσει τα καημένα..Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθουν κάτι από αυτό?Επιτρέπεται να τους βάλω φρούτο? είναι 26 ημερών! Μήπως πρέπει να τους πάρω κ τπτ βιταμίνες? Εσείς τι δίνετε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Φρουτα και λαχανικα βαζεις αφοβα.
Δεν παθαινουν τιποτα που τα χωρισες. Θα το συνηθισουν.

Βαλε μας ομς φωτο για να δουμε αν εχει καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## despoiki

Να τους βάλω κεράσι? μπορώ?Απλά επέιδή στην αρχή μου είχατε πει να μην τους βάζω φρουτα όταν είναι μικρά για να μην τους πειράξουν..

----------


## Efthimis98

> Να τους βάλω κεράσι? μπορώ?Απλά επέιδή στην αρχή μου είχατε πει να μην τους βάζω φρουτα όταν είναι μικρά για να μην τους πειράξουν..


Μπορεις.... καλα πολυ καλα πλυμμενο και κομμενο στην μεση χωρις το κουκουτσι.
Κανει, ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν κανει να δινεις  απο νωρις. Βασικα δινεις μετα την 5-7 μερα γιατι μεχρι τοτε τα μικρα χρειαζονται
κυριως πρωτεινη . ( αυγο, αυγοτροφη, mealworms κ.τ.λ )

----------


## despoiki

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα, μπάνιο μπορώ να τους βάλω να κάνουν? Κ με μηλόξυδο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πλέον ναι ... είναι αρκετά μεγάλα!!!  :Happy: 
Θα είναι και ανακούφιση για τους γονείς που έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί πάρα πολύ από την γέννα.

Βάλε λίγο νερό, για να δεις και αντιδράσεις από τους νεοσσούς , αλλά και για να τολμήσουν να μπουν μέσα...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Βάλε μας όμως φώτο για να δούμε αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Έχεις κάμερα;;;
Παραμέρισε λίγο τα φτερά της κοιλιάς και του θώρακα ( καρίνα ) με χλιαρό-δροσερό νεράκι και βάλε μας καμία φώτο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι γινεται με το μικρο; Πως τα παει;

----------


## Chopper

Φίλε μου και μένα άρχισε κάποια στιγμή ο αρσενικός να κυνηγάει άγρια το ένα παιδάκι και τους χώρισα.Έβαλα το κυνηγημένο με τη μανα και ενω στην αρχη δεν εκανε τιποτα μετέπειτα άρχισε να το ταίζει και τώρα είναι γερό και δυνατό.

----------


## despoiki

Γεια σας παιδιά..!! Εχω καιρό να γράψω λόγω των εξετάσεων και μετά διακοπών :Happy0045: Λοιπόν τα πουλάκια είναι πολύ καλά..Αρχισαν να βγάζουν κ χρώματα..είναι και τα τρία αρσενικά κ μάλλον από τα απλά(τα γκρι) Εχουν πολύ πλάκα, όλη μέρα πάνω κάτω....Αλλά πολλή ΦΑΣΑΡΙΑΑΑ ρε παιδιά...Είναι τρομερά, δε σταματάνε όλη μέρα!!!!  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ χαίρομαι!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου .....

Καμιά φωτό τόσο καιρό ;;;  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Δεν έχω ψηφιακή μαζί μου..έβγαλα με το κιν αλλά δε μπορώ να τις στείλω..με το που θα βρω ψηφιακή υπόσχομαι να σας δείξω αρκετές...

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα περιμένουμε... !!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ορίστε μερικές φώτο από τα μικρά μου, που έγιναν ολόκληροι άντρες.. ::  ::  :: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι..  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Αυτά είναι τα 2 μικρότερα:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## despoiki

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη..Ελπίζω στην επόμενη γέννα να έχω και κανένα κοριτσάκι.. ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλια! Να σου ζησουν :Happy0064:

----------


## despoiki

Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι άλλο..Αυτή την εποχή γίνεται να ζευγαρώσουν?Ας μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει από παραδείσια ποιά είναι η καλύτερη εποχή από εδω κ πέρα για ζευγάρωμα, γιατι η θηλυκιά έχει αγριέψει πολύ κ κουνάει συνεχώς την ουρά της :rollhappy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τώρα σε καμία περίπτωση...!!!  :Happy: 
Καλό είναι να αρχίσεις κατά τα τέλη Αυγούστου διατροφική προετοιμασία, και στα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου να βάλεις φωλιές και τα σχετικά...

----------


## despoiki

Το μεγαλύτερο από τα μικρά μαζεύει το πόδι του από χθες συνέχεια κ στηρίζεται με την κοιλίτσα, εκεί που ήταν μια χαρά!Τι είναι πάλι αυτό? ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία καλή φωτό ίσως να βοηθούσε !  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Δεν μπορώ.. :sad: Γενικά είναι ζωηρό, τρώει, πίνει, κελαηδάει αλλά κρύβει το ένα πόδι!Το ποδαράκι δεν έχει κάτι εξωτερικά.Μπορεί αν χρειαστεί να το πάω σε πτηνίατρο.Πού μπορώ να βρω τη λίστα με τους καλούς πτηνιατρους στη Θεσ/νίκη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα στο στείλουν οι διαχειριστές... ζήτησε τους την λίστα με τους καλούς και αξιόπιστους πτηνιάτρους!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω ένα gouldian..Γίνεται να το έχω μαζί με τα ζεμπράκια για να μην είναι μόνο του?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είναι καλή λύση ... καλό είναι ένα είδος πουλιού σε κάθε κλουβί !
Τα Gouldian είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα από τα ζεμπράκια και μπορούν εύκολα να τραυματίσουν κάποιο ζεμπράκι, ειδικά σε τέτοιο μικρό χώρο!!!!

Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν, να αποκτήσεις λίγη ακόμη εμπειρία στα ζεμπράκια, να τα κάνεις μερικές αναπαραγωγές και μετά να τα δώσεις και να ασχοληθείς αποκλειστικά με τα Gouldian, που είναι και πιο δύσκολο πτηνό στην συντήρηση του αλλά και στην αναπαραγωγή του. Μπορείς όμως να αγοράσεις μία ακόμη ζευγαρώστρα των 20 ευρώ, και να την εφαρμόσεις πάνω από 
των zebra finch και έτσι θα εξοικονομήσεις χώρο ( οι 76άρες εφαρμόζουν η μία πάνω στην άλλη στέρεα!! )
Έτσι θα έχεις και τα ζεμπράκια για τυχόν παραμάνες αν δεν πετύχεις με τα gouldian!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Πού θα βρω 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες με 20 ευρώ? Απλά μου αρέσουν πολύ σαν πουλιά κ σκέφτηκα να πάρω..(Βέβαια είναι και πανάκριβα) :Stick Out Tongue:  Οπότε πρέπει να μάθω πρώτα τα πάντα για το είδος κ μετά.. :: .Θα ήθελα να βρω έναν εκτροφέα κ να πάρω από αυτόν (αν υπάρχει κάποιος στο FORUM) γιατί αυτά που έχουν στα πετ σοπ δεν τα πολυεμπιστεύομαι!! Είναι δηλαδή τόσο δύσκολα πουλιά?Για την αναπαραγωγή το ξέρω...σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο για κάποιον άπειρο,αλλά κ στη διατροφή τους?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να πεις την Δ.Ο να σπάσει από αυτό το forum τα μηνύματα που αφορούν τα Gouldian Finches για να μην μπερδεύουμε τα θέματα!  :winky: 
Θα σου στείλω link για τις ζευγαρώστρες και θα σου πω σε άλλο καινούργιο θέμα, ότι αφορά τα Gouldian, μιας και είχα ρίξει πολύ μελέτη παλιότερα !!! Μου άρεσαν σαν πουλιά!  :Happy:

----------

